
“Why did you shoot me? The new warrior cop is out of control (2013) - tangue
http://www.salon.com/2013/07/07/“why_did_you_shoot_me_i_was_reading_a_book_the_new_warrior_cop_is_out_of_control/
======
germinalphrase
"Cities Under Siege" by Stephen Graham is a good reference if you're
interested in reading more deeply about the modern history of police
militarism in the United States.

